# Silence Within- WIP



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

this is what I had in mind yesterday..and no...I'm not the model...pssh..


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

That's looks good, full of feelings :vs_love: I love it very much :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I agree the picture speaks volumes. I would call it "I can't handle any more". We have all been there.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> I agree the picture speaks volumes. I would call it "I can't handle any more". We have all been there.


Exactly...but I'll be adding more to the drawing...:biggrin:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice draw Melody!

And keep it up! I'm sure everything will be ok in the future =)


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

TerryCurley said:


> I agree the picture speaks volumes. I would call it "I can't handle any more". We have all been there.


Yup. This. Very emotional piece for sure.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

keep 'em coming...ramaLlama:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Well I guess you know my preferences in art is not the Gothic type stuff. The picture is very good. I like the broken pieces you added and the polls, but the melting arms.....ummmmm...just doesn't appeal to me.... but it is well done.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Well I guess you know my preferences in art is not the Gothic type stuff. The picture is very good. I like the broken pieces you added and the polls, but the melting arms.....ummmmm...just doesn't appeal to me.... but it is well done.


yah..I know your taste..haha....think I overdid with the melting part?..I dunno..it just came to me..:uhoh2:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

WOOOOHHHOOOOO! 

As for me, the melting arms are maybe the best feature of the drawing >.<
I really like the idea :3 and all the pieces in the background is a great touch!


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

:vs_OMG: thank you Fanki!!


----------

